# Zeba hairdressers



## Kelb28 (29 Jan 2007)

Hi...

Could anybody recommend a good stylist for cutting hair in Zeba just off grafton street. I used to get mine cut there off Sinead but she left - so disapointed - was the only cut i ever loved - never needed to spend ages blow drying (it just fell right).


----------



## casiopea (29 Jan 2007)

Ask for Gena (not too sure of the spelling).  She has strawberry blonde curly hair, mother of twins.  She is excellent.


----------



## Kelb28 (30 Jan 2007)

casiopea said:


> Ask for Gena (not too sure of the spelling). She has strawberry blonde curly hair, mother of twins. She is excellent.


 
Thanks a mil... will do that today. Is she there long?


----------



## gnubbit (30 Jan 2007)

Hi, I've been to Taylor in Zeba a couple of times.  She cut my hair exactly as I asked - in the past I've had stylists get over-enthusiastic with layers but she stuck with what I've asked for.


----------



## mullingar (8 Feb 2007)

Billy Orr used to be quite good but he's moved on now...


----------



## shesells (8 Feb 2007)

I left Zeba 12 months ago. Fed up with waiting around after my appointment time, being left while the stylist went to see another client. On one occasion he left a junior to do my colour and I left the salon with hair dye all down the back of my neck - on my way to a wedding dress fitting.

Next time he told me he was going to do that I pointed out that I was paying top stylist price for him not for a junior - so I had to sit for 30 mins before he could start my colour while he finished up on someone else.

Never again - almost €200 a go to be treated like crap.


----------



## casiopea (9 Feb 2007)

Gena has been there for a long as Ive been going (circa 6 years).   

She did my up do for my wedding for free.  Ive pretty low maintenance hair (very curly) so the updo was basic enough but Im sure other places would have charged me.  When I went to pay she just said, dont worry about it have a great day.  So rather than paying I gave her a nice tip (normally I dont tip hairdressers).


----------



## dcwinter (9 Feb 2007)

Kelb28 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Could anybody recommend a good stylist for cutting hair in Zeba just off grafton street. I used to get mine cut there off Sinead but she left - so disapointed - was the only cut i ever loved - never needed to spend ages blow drying (it just fell right).



I've been going to Mary for a couple of years and find her really good.


----------



## Kelb28 (6 Mar 2007)

i had mary before but cant remember if i liked it - i must of cos i went back  

might try here next month!


----------

